# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Anetaret e "merituar" te forumit!!!

## Gostivari_usa

Anetari i pare i merituar i ketij forumi eshte Kobra-1984 ( Aka Gjergj Presheva ). Ky person ne shkrimet e tija tregon qe eshte me i afte se Ismail Kadareja, sic duket kete vit do te marri cmimin Nobel nje shqiptar , per idiotizem. 
NE vijim i keni ca pjese te shkeputura nga postimet e tija, dhe mos haroni qe ka vetem 49 postime deri me tani!!



> a guxon me tregu kush je ta shohim se cka te hajme ty. *Kemi me ta qije ate nane prej te parit e te mbramit* tuaj e bashke me ty kemi me ta qi edhe Sebrine, rusin, e arabin.


Jashzakonisht postim i bukur , tipat si ky dhe postimet e tilla ngrejne lart nivelin e forumit. 




> Hajt se flasim neser edhe une edhe gjergji edhe disa shoke tjeter me ty e shohim pastaj si do na pergjigjesh.
> *Ath kuranin ta ******.*


Ose ne kete postim



> a ketu te paguan me shtrenjet, dil mezi po pres *me ti qij krejt ata robe*, cka djalli nuk tregon ku do me u taku.


ose ky postim



> *ta qifshin gjithe muslimanet, gjithcka ke, deri te ma i vogli, se serbet jam i sigurt se ti kan qi,...*


edhe shum postime tjera te llojit te njejte. 
Dhe cuditerisht te nderuar forumista keto postime nuk jane te mjaftueshme qe ky njeri te perjashtohet nga forumi, sipas Dariusit!!!


GV_USA
P.S." Ne vazhdim do tua sjelli postimet e "artisatave" tjere te forumit.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

*Hehe*(Aka Gjergj Presheva) eshte anetari tjeter me renome ne kete forum qe njelloj si kobra1984 pretendon te fitoj cmimin nobel per idiotizem. 

Nga veprat me te spikatura te tij ne forum po i sjellim disa ne vijim:




> he more preshevalee edhe vista e paske emrin* a motrat ti ****** qe i ke kudra* *qe te kan shku me shkije* edhe sot e kesaj dite.


Ose kjo 



> hehe arrita me ja hudhe nokaut kete te shitur florimi007.
> *edhe nese hy me naj emer tjeter* ja baj njejte *nervat ja pshurri* bashke...


Ketu haptas po e pranon se eshte duke perdorur edhe nofka tjetra qe eshte ne kundershtim me rregulloren e forumit.

ose 



> o florimi shkoj me i rujte motrat e veta, se ia kalova tash gardhin. vetem ato ferexhe, veshjet e trupit jam duke ia hequn.
> Nuk qenkan te kqija keto per shtepija publike.


By the way, nuk e kuptoj nese ka dicka kunder Florimit, ku eshte arsyeja qe ti perzi motrat e tija ne debat?!! Dhe kjo per moderatoret eshte normale! 
Nje kali ketu opfendon motrat e tjeter kujt , dhe ne vend qe ti shlyhen keto mesazhe dhe te perjashtohet, ky kali po mbrohet nga moderatoret!!!

ose 



> *naj moter a ma rujte edhe per mu hej mos gabo me me lane pa motrat tuja se atro du me i qij mire a
> *


Vetem lexoni te nderuar forumista se cfar lejohet ne kete forum!!!

ose 



> *ah u vertetu se nena jote ishte kuder, qe po linte me i kercy kush te doj, aq shume qe po i urren drejansin muhamed mustafan dhe gjergji ata ta paskan shulu mire nanen e moitrat...*


Besoj se nuk ka me nevoje te vazhdoj dhe te sjell postime tjera mbi kete njeri, vec e keni kuptuar se cfar njeriu eshte.
Sic duket vetem moderatoret nuk jane duke e kuptuar kete pune!

GV_USA.
P.S." Ne vazhdim do ju sjell postmet e personit numer tre qe eshte njishi i forumit"

----------


## Gostivari_usa

*UJKU2* Aka Gjergj Presheva, po ashtu eshte kandidat per te fituar cmimin nobel per idiotizem. 
Disa nga punimet e tija per te cilat ky person po vleresohet nga ana e moderatoreve jane: 



> *ec bre a ta *** nenen ne sy bashkevendasi yt e tash ala po shkrun keso kopalla shko more mytu shka*


Ose



> *hej gjojo ta kemi ndjek turklun shko ne turqi a e di ta ****** familjen a ala me armiq bashkpunon bre*


ose



> *o gjergj shqiperia te lumt dora e emendja, duhet te ja humbim faren spijunave he nenen e nenes ja shulofsha.*


ose



> *llokum i jem kam me ta qij cdo gje, merre nr tim: +444282082084.
> Edhe kjo eshte imella ime. guri1@live.com.
> Shkruj nese guxon nr tend edhe imellen tende*



ose



> *ece bre se po ta qij me kuran e iman, me din e islam, shko qije nene tende more spijune.*


ose



> *humbni krejt muslimant se po ja uqij te gjallet e te vdekurit.Spijuna*


A ka nevoje te sjelli postime nga ky person i famshem akoma ose jo ?!!


GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Nqs keta tipa vazhdojne te shajne dhe nqs se keta tipa vazhdojne te tolerohen akoma prej moderatoreve, atehere sic duket ky forum do te duhet qe te mbahet me tipa te tille.
Une per veten time largohem nga ky forum, dhe u bej ftese te gjithe shqiptareve musliman qe ndjehen te ofenduar nga sjelljet e moderatoreve dhe nga postimet e ketyre tipave te bejne te njejten pune. 

Me Respekt 
GV_USA

----------


## *suada*

*Ke te drejte. 

Fjalor rruge qenka. Sa shume postime i paskan shpetuar moderatoreve me kete fjalor.

No comment*

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> *Ke te drejte. 
> 
> Fjalor rruge qenka. Sa shume postime i paskan shpetuar moderatoreve me kete fjalor.
> 
> No comment*


Nuk ju kane shpetuar jo, po ata i lejojne me qellim qe tju shpetojne postimet e tilla, te kisha qene une ose dikush tjeter gjate kohe do ta kishte marre perjashtimin, por per shkak pse behet fjale per tipa qe ofendojne dhe shajne shqiptaret musliman, tolerohen nga ana e moderatoreve.

Por si do qofte, te falemenderoj per mirekuptimin. 

Me Respekt 
GV_USA

----------


## AnaH_M

kot e ke o wlla ky forum me shum esht duke shkuar drejt nje forumi rugacesh sesa nje forum ku mund te meson dikush dicka

mos e lodh veten nese ske pun me te dobishme ateher hyn dhe meru me keta tipa

propozimi im 

pasiqe askush s ndermer asgje kundra postimeve me sharje te qarta ateher gjith forumistat qe jan ne vetedije duhet ti injorojn shkrimet e ketyre pisave dhe mos ju pergjigjen hiq ama hiq leri qent le te lehin pas pisllekut te tyre

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ua nuk kan turp moderatoret rrin perjashtojn te tjer po keta i tolerojn nuk e kuptoj....turp te ken nji hjer qe kan folur keshtu...dhe ju moderator ku jeni kur duheni?????

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> kot e ke o wlla ky forum me shum esht duke shkuar drejt nje forumi rugacesh sesa nje forum ku mund te meson dikush dicka
> 
> mos e lodh veten nese ske pun me te dobishme ateher hyn dhe meru me keta tipa
> 
> propozimi im 
> 
> pasiqe askush s ndermer asgje kundra postimeve me sharje te qarta ateher gjith forumistat qe jan ne vetedije duhet ti injorojn shkrimet e ketyre pisave dhe mos ju pergjigjen hiq ama hiq leri qent le te lehin pas pisllekut te tyre


O vlla une per vete e kam vendos, nese nuk shikoj ndryshimtek ky forum, une largohem. Nuk kam nevra te merrem me njerez te tille. Ti e fut ne listen e injormit me nje nofke, ndersa ai futet me nofke tjeter dhe perseri shan dhe une perseri jam i detyruar te lexoj sharjet e tyre. 

Provo vellau i dashur ti te shajsh ne kete menyre, te perjashtojne qe kurre te mos futesh me ne kete forum, por sic duket ketu vlen ligji i Maliqit.

GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> ua nuk kan turp moderatoret rrin perjashtojn te tjer po keta i tolerojn nuk e kuptoj....turp te ken nji hjer qe kan folur keshtu...dhe ju moderator ku jeni kur duheni?????


E pra edhe une kete gje jam duke pyetur veten, a kane nje cik ftyre moderatoret ose jo!

GV_USA

----------


## Dito

> ua nuk kan turp moderatoret rrin perjashtojn te tjer po keta i tolerojn nuk e kuptoj....turp te ken nji hjer qe kan folur keshtu...dhe ju moderator ku jeni kur duheni?????




Jan tuj lexu postet e tua psh, ose tuj te gjurmu ip tende, ose duke dhene pergjigje fill mbas teje qe te duken sa me interesant, njoh nja dy tipa qe jane moderatore ketu, kalamaj hesapi, por ka edhe plot te tjere goxha te mire.

Ka kohe qe ky forum po bie dita dites.


*Dito.*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> E pra edhe une kete gje jam duke pyetur veten, a kane nje cik ftyre moderatoret ose jo!
> 
> GV_USA


sa e pash ai hehe esht i perjashtuar ato te tjeret nuk edi...

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Jan tuj lexu postet e tua psh, ose tuj te gjurmu ip tende, ose duke dhene pergjigje fill mbas teje qe te duken sa me interesant, njoh nja dy tipa qe jane moderatore ketu, kalamaj hesapi, por ka edhe plot te tjere goxha te mire.
> 
> Ka kohe qe ky forum po bie dita dites.
> 
> 
> *Dito.*


ke shume te drejt esht prishur forumi.....po u moren me keto gjera me mire ti heqin si modertator dhe te vejn ca qe e bejn tamom punen dhe jo si keto dhe vet e ke then jan si kalamaj...athere pse jan akoma moderator?????????

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> sa e pash ai hehe esht i perjashtuar ato te tjeret nuk edi...


Tironcja_BLN behet fjale per te njejtin tip. Nese shikon stilin e te shprehurit , eshte i njejte. 
HEHE, UJKU2, Kobra-1984 jane i njeti person , biles ky person ka edhe ca nofka tjetra me te cilat ka bere nga 4 ose nga 5 postime. 
Por me padisktim qe eshte personi i njejte. I njejti fjalor, e njejta sjellje dhe e njeta grup e shqiptareve sulmohen , dmth behet fjale per nje person, i cili sic duket ka lidhur marveshtje me moderatoret qe ti ofendoj shqiptaret musliman dit e nat. 
Besimi eshte liri e garantuar e cdo individi, nqs se dikush eshte kristijan nuk dmth se ai eshte grek ose serb, dhe e njejta nqs se dikush eshte musliman nuk dmth se eshte turk , arab ose ku ta di une se cfar. 
Ne te gjithe pa marre parasysh se ciles fe i perkasim, ne te gjithe kemi shqiperine ne zemer. 
Keta tipa deshirojne te shfrytezojne divergjencat tona fetare qe midis nesh te perhapin urrejtje, qe te kthejne popullin shqiptar si puna e serbeve dhe kroateve, edhe pse nje popull por me fe te ndryshme historia tregon se njeri tjetrit i kane dhene dhimbje te pa imagjinuara. 
Duhan te kthejne popullin tone si puna e Cifuteve dhe Palestinezeve, te cilet kane rrenje te njejta por fe te ndryshme, qe cdo dit vriten midis veti. 
Keta tipa do te deshtojne , njelloj sic kane deshtuar edhe ata para tyre, por e keqja eshte se ne kete forum keta tipa ndihmohen nga ana e moderatoreve.
Valle, parashtrohet pyetjeja me cilen jane moderatoret, me ata qe mbjellin percarje midis popullit shqiptar ose me ata qe luftojne kete fenomen te shpifur ?!!

GV_USA

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Tironcja_BLN behet fjale per te njejtin tip. Nese shikon stilin e te shprehurit , eshte i njejte. 
> HEHE, UJKU2, Kobra-1984 jane i njeti person , biles ky person ka edhe ca nofka tjetra me te cilat ka bere nga 4 ose nga 5 postime. 
> Por me padisktim qe eshte personi i njejte. I njejti fjalor, e njejta sjellje dhe e njeta grup e shqiptareve sulmohen , dmth behet fjale per nje person, i cili sic duket ka lidhur marveshtje me moderatoret qe ti ofendoj shqiptaret musliman dit e nat. 
> Besimi eshte liri e garantuar e cdo individi, nqs se dikush eshte kristijan nuk dmth se ai eshte grek ose serb, dhe e njejta nqs se dikush eshte musliman nuk dmth se eshte turk , arab ose ku ta di une se cfar. 
> Ne te gjithe pa marre parasysh se ciles fe i perkasim, ne te gjithe kemi shqiperine ne zemer. 
> Keta tipa deshirojne te shfrytezojne divergjencat tona fetare qe midis nesh te perhapin urrejtje, qe te kthejne popullin shqiptar si puna e serbeve dhe kroateve, edhe pse nje popull por me fe te ndryshme historia tregon se njeri tjetrit i kane dhene dhimbje te pa imagjinuara. 
> Duhan te kthejne popullin tone si puna e Cifuteve dhe Palestinezeve, te cilet kane rrenje te njejta por fe te ndryshme, qe cdo dit vriten midis veti. 
> Keta tipa do te deshtojne , njelloj sic kane deshtuar edhe ata para tyre, por e keqja eshte se ne kete forum keta tipa ndihmohen nga ana e moderatoreve.
> Valle, parashtrohet pyetjeja me cilen jane moderatoret, me ata qe mbjellin percarje midis popullit shqiptar ose me ata qe luftojne kete fenomen te shpifur ?!!
> ...


e po nuk kan cfare te bejn kat njerez rrin regjistrohen me 100 emra......une e pash qe gati njisoj e kishte ate te shjatem sitiln qe shkruante po thash jo me nuk ka mundsi ose qenka pa pune dhe nuk di cafre te bej.....eeeee po aman me mire leje fare se cu pa moderatoret flejn gjume ose mua me duket ndonjiher sikur perjashtojn ose fshin postime te atyre qe i kan mare pak si inat.....
le te shjan lej se i shef zoti kto gjera si flasin per fen ose si mendojn!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Juve te rjepeni per se gjalli e keni pak lema te ju shajne.

----------


## RinorZ

Te paska ikur edhe nje emer tjeter qe perdor...

*Gjergj Presheva = Agron Presheva = Kobra-1984  = Hehe = Ujku 2 = Usa Usa ...*

Lista vazhdon!!!

----------


## OO7

E kotë të pyesim përse janë të papunë Shqiptarët.

----------


## Milkway

> E kotë të pyesim përse janë të papunë Shqiptarët.


Pse ti keta shqiptar i quan ?? 

Jo jo keta me se paku quhen shqiptare . 

Kam bere kerkese me heret per moderator  por si duket ALBO nuk i kam pelqyer dhe nese vazhdojne postime te ngjajshme edhe mos veprime nga ana e mod. edhe une do largohem nga forumi.

----------

